# Smudoo



## Lifthrael (15 August 2012)

Momentan bekomme ich mehrmals täglich Spam-Mails, in denen mir geschrieben wird, dass mir Laura/Melanie/wer-auch-immer eine Nachricht geschickt hat und ich über einen Link direkt in mein Postfach geleitet werden soll.
Der Link führt dann anscheinend auf eine Unterseite von smudoo. Genau kann ich das allerdings nicht sagen, da ich die Links nicht angeklickt habe.

Informiert hat mich dann diese Seite: http://netzwertig.com/2012/08/03/smudoo-der-dubiose-badoo-klon-der-keiner-ist/

Also anscheinend die gleiche Masche, wie sie uns schon von unzähligen anderen Seiten bekannt ist.
Mit dem kleinen Zusatz, dass wohl nicht smudoo selber die Spam-Mails verschickt, sondern dies von anderen Anbietern machen lässt, die dann für jede Anmeldung über ihre Spam-Mails eine Provision bekommen.


----------



## PFesel (26 August 2012)

Aber woher haben die unsere Namen?


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2012)

Da gibts dutzende Möglichkeiten-
Harvester, geknackte Datenbanken, naive User, ungeschützte Computer, saudumme User usw usw
Wobei man 3+5 noch nicht mal selbst sein muß. Da reichts wenn einer dem ich eine Mail geschickt habe Fehler macht und der sich einen Trojaner einfängt der schön brav alle Mails nach Hause telefoniert.
Spamfilter installieren und gut ist


----------



## Antiscammer (26 August 2012)

PFesel schrieb:


> Aber woher haben die unsere Namen?


 
Google mal nach Deinem eigenen Namen bzw. nach Deiner Mailadresse.
Wenn es das nicht ist, dann greifen -zig andere Möglichkeiten, s. Hippos Posting.


----------

